# Basic acrylic fabrication



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

You have got something going on there dont ya!


Excellent work!


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Very sweet tank! But your title is completely wrong. There's nothing basic about this! This is the work of skilled fabricator.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

that is impressive. is it up and running?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Have you taken the paper backing off yet? I'd love to see some pics if so. And do you plan on filling it anytime soon? Also (and pardon me if this is rude), can you tell me how much time and cash was spent on this project, tools aside?

Your craftsmanship is beautiful.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for taking the time documenting and sharing this. Very professional, very inspiring. Not that I would dare attempting something like this.

When I grow up, I want a woodshop like you have.


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Agreed. This scares me !


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

You have skills! your thread needs to read "advanced acrylic fabrication"


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

ridewake210 said:


> You have got something going on there dont ya!
> 
> Excellent work!


Thanks!
Medium to High end construction. One can always build even more detailed systems with even higher quality and much higher cost.



tuffgong said:


> Very sweet tank! But your title is completely wrong. There's nothing basic about this! This is the work of skilled fabricator.


Yes and no. It does take a great deal of care as detailed above to do this with a high degree of success and quality. "practice is also a must" many factors effect how well this works like temp., humidity, light, work surface, material, time.......



TeamTeal said:


> that is impressive. is it up and running?


The system in the above pictures sets in living room, waiting on me to reduce the number of aquariums I have or cheaper electricity. 



kevmo911 said:


> Have you taken the paper backing off yet? I'd love to see some pics if so. And do you plan on filling it anytime soon? Also (and pardon me if this is rude), can you tell me how much time and cash was spent on this project, tools aside?
> 
> Your craftsmanship is beautiful.


Thanks Again
Paper is off this one. but no salt water as stated above my power bills are way to high. Cost I guess you could say about 40$+ a gallon empty with all the bells and tech included.



Wasserpest said:


> Thanks for taking the time documenting and sharing this. Very professional, very inspiring. Not that I would dare attempting something like this.
> 
> When I grow up, I want a woodshop like you have.


No problem!
In fact I enjoy your work and others that build cool stuff with sometimes little more then basic hand tools and time! So I tip my hat to you guys and girls. 
Nice tools help a great deal but taking time to figure out the best way to build something can make a huge difference in the quality and sucess of what you are building.



Finalplay10 said:


> Agreed. This scares me !


It scares me when I start bonding 1000$ of acrylic. Did I do everthing right. Did I skip a step. Do I feel lucky. So your not alone!



Moe said:


> You have skills! your thread needs to read "advanced acrylic fabrication"


Thanks Again, I consider intermediate fabrication to be material that is bigger, thicker, weighs and costs much more. Any mistake is huge and the cost of that is big. And advanced is at the scale of comercial fabrication with anealing ovens and cranes to move materials. With the finished product going in your local comercial aquarium with sharks and cool stuff like that swimming around. 

Thanks again for questions and reading this very long post.
md.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

One of these diy tanks finished! 









mD


----------



## Loligo (Jan 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Nice shop also! I work for a tool company, and WISH I had the tools and skill you do.  Never too late to start though, I guess.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Loligo said:


> Gorgeous! Nice shop also! I work for a tool company, and WISH I had the tools and skill you do.  Never too late to start though, I guess.


 
Thanks!
I enjoy handmade quality and craftmanship. 
And of course a professional design.
Hard to find these days.
mD


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome build. Your power tools are sweet.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I was thinking about building a tank, but I am glad I read this so I know to leave this to the pros. I even work at a machine shop where I could get my panes cut on a cnc router.


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

wow... i dont know what to say about this, it almost seems too good for a DIY thread as most (99.9%) people couldnt do this and i have all the tools and possibly the skills but im too scared to try it  well done


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

VaultBoy said:


> wow... i dont know what to say about this, it almost seems too good for a DIY thread as most (99.9%) people couldnt do this and i have all the tools and possibly the skills but im too scared to try it  well done


i agree. this is a bit more than basic... i think basic i think drop checkers haha.

fantastic thread regardless


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> Awesome build. Your power tools are sweet.


Thanks!



yikesjason said:


> I was thinking about building a tank, but I am glad I read this so I know to leave this to the pros. I even work at a machine shop where I could get my panes cut on a cnc router.


The way this is detailed, if you take it 1 step at a time, is not that hard and you end up with very very accurate parts. no cnc required.
People have been building very nice aquariums long before CNC machines.




VaultBoy said:


> wow... i dont know what to say about this, it almost seems too good for a DIY thread as most (99.9%) people couldnt do this and i have all the tools and possibly the skills but im too scared to try it  well done


Too good! thanks,
I tried to show decent detail because there is very little good info on how to perform this type of fabrication with decent quality.
I find most cabinetry work I do to be much harder and more detailed in steps you perform.




scapegoat said:


> i agree. this is a bit more than basic... i think basic i think drop checkers haha.
> 
> fantastic thread regardless


basic, advance, uber hard !

Or when I was teaching myself I did find this to be almost impossible. So you got me on the title.

Thanks again for reading 
md


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

WoW, that is one sexy tank! Great work! 
And thanks for the walkthrough, i'll definitely keep this as a bookmark for the future


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

This should be sticky!


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

+1 on the sticky

I have just read this again and im amazed again. I really want to try this but will probably start smaller.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Add some more green to this old thread








mD


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazing work! The finished product looks great!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Amazing work. Is the top rim necessary or is it just for security purposes?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I believe the term for the top rim is "euro-brace".


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> Outstanding!


Thank you very much.



slavecorps said:


> Amazing work! The finished product looks great!


Thanks again



chad320 said:


> Amazing work. Is the top rim necessary or is it just for security purposes?


The acrylic sheet on top hold the sides just like rimmed glass tanks.
A rimmless display would need acrylic 3/4" thick and cost 2+x more . It can be done, it just adds more cost. 



DogFish said:


> I believe the term for the top rim is "euro-brace".


Works for me!
Eurobrace is a term for glass displays with a rim of glass around top edge. 
On acrylic displays its a 1 piece sheet with access opening cut into it. A little different construction method but more or less same thing.

Thanks again for Reading 
mD


----------



## smannell (Jan 10, 2009)

Have you ever considered building/selling custom tanks? I need an odd sized (narrow) rectangular acrylic sump tank and would gladly pay for time/materials and shipping. The "professionals" only seem to be interested in building huge tanks for lots of money.

Sean


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

The start of a new project.


Cut to rough size from some scrap the first parts.










Nylon Thumb screws and o-rings










Mill and tap some holes for nylon thumb screws, mill a 1/2 round into acrylic part for rubber o-ring seal











Good idea to do this in matched sets so all the parts align.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

This is the thread I was looking for last year and couldn't find it again.
I saw the pictures in passing and was looking at how you are finishing the edges of the plexi on the router table. That method has to be the most unsafe method ever of finishing off an edge. 
Done the right way the router bit will pull the piece into the fence. This requires the router bit to be mostly buried in the fence. That's the safest way. In most cases the worst that happens if you should let go of the piece it moves back a little and away from the bit.

What you are doing with this method is called a "climb" cut. You have trapped the workpiece between the fence and the bit and there is no good direction for the workpiece to go without injury. You are pulling the piece AWAY from the fence and into the bit with the possibility of severe injury to both the sheet of plexi and your fingers.

Remember, that bit is turning at about 20,000 rpm depending on router.

Sure I make climb cuts in wood when necessary (depending on grain) but it is the exception, not the rule. One thing I will never do is trap a workpiece like you have done here.

It should be stressed about how dangerous this method is and proper precautions need to be taken. Your attention can't be diverted for a second. It's not for a person with no experience with a router and proper technique.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

GraphicGr8s said:


> This is the thread I was looking for last year and couldn't find it again.
> I saw the pictures in passing and was looking at how you are finishing the edges of the plexi on the router table. That method has to be the most unsafe method ever of finishing off an edge.
> .


Like most fabrications with tools and materials, there are many methods or ways to complete an operation. Any and all power tools can be and are dangerous if not used poperly. 

The operation you are talking about is done this way for a specific reason!
By using this method to SIZE the sheets. you end up with in this case 4 sheets that are all EXACTLY the same size in height.
No other way to do this. 

The real fun is when you do this with 1" thick sheet material that weighs 200 lbs and cost big $$$$ . The HOBBY table saw / router table you see in pictures can not complete that work with the precision required.
A 4'x8'x2" thick router table with 4ft and 8ft fences is used, and yes you have to trap the material in order to mill it to exact size. Takes time and care but imho its easy and safe as any other shop operation. 


You want to see some unsafe shop work stay tuned. Making small parts with big power tools is imho the dangerous work. Milling big sheets of plastic is easy and safe compaired  

be safe

md


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

mountaindew said:


> Like most fabrications with tools and materials, there are many methods or ways to complete an operation. *Any and all power tools can be and are dangerous if not used poperly.*
> 
> The operation you are talking about is done this way for a specific reason!
> By using this method to SIZE the sheets. you end up with in this case 4 sheets that are all EXACTLY the same size in height.
> ...


And this is not safe and not being used properly.
Yes, you can get parts exactly the same size using traditional methods. It's done all the time in woodworking.
I've got 4, maybe 5 routers. My largest is PC's largest (and most expensive) and is a beast.

A friend of mine was an acrylic guru. Use to build windshields for boats. Large boats. (plus cabinets out of acrylic. This guy was good) Taught me the little I know about working with it. I've consistently gotten parts exactly the same size using normal wood working techniques. I've also done it the same way you have shown. 
The way you are showing is NOT for a newbie who isn't 100% familiar with a router and how it can hurt the acrylic. Not to mention lost digits.

As for all the sheets being the same size. While true, all you have to do is lose concentration for a nano second and you'll have a divot. All the panels will be the same size though. And all the sides may be the right size. Without following proper technique at the saw you may find you have a parallelogram instead of a square/rectangle.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

GraphicGr8s said:


> And this is not safe and not being used properly.
> Yes, you can get parts exactly the same size using traditional methods. It's done all the time in woodworking.
> I've got 4, maybe 5 routers. My largest is PC's largest (and most expensive) and is a beast.
> 
> ...


 

I'm no guru, just a simple man making his way in the universe. 
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Checking fabricated flange and taking measurements for access opening.
Next step will be milling access opening and finish edges.


----------



## Pickled_Herring (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm looking at the flange and thinking ......................yes he's a Guru! Great job on the write up. This has to be one of the best and comprehensive explanations, on working with Acrylics, I've seen in any forum including RC. PS there's a professional guy, with over twenty years experience, over on RC that routes his "Acrylic" panels the exact same way. Your posting definitely deserves sticky status. -Larry-


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Fabricated the pattern for the size hole desired from masonite 
Used double stick tape to attach to acrylic part and a router with pattern bit to mill opening.










Flange with milled opening.










I will repeat this step for a couple more acrylic flanges
md


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Awesome skills and hardly basic!


----------



## Pickled_Herring (Jul 26, 2010)

What are you going to use the flanges for anyway?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

mach_six said:


> Awesome skills and hardly basic!


Thanks for reading. 
This stuff is fun to fabricate and photograph. 




Pickled_Herring said:


> What are you going to use the flanges for anyway?


Check back now and then to see all the parts come together.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Pickled_Herring said:


> I'm looking at the flange and thinking ......................yes he's a Guru! Great job on the write up. This has to be one of the best and comprehensive explanations, on working with Acrylics, I've seen in any forum including RC. PS there's a professional guy, with over twenty years experience, over on RC that routes his "Acrylic" panels the exact same way. Your posting definitely deserves sticky status. -Larry-


 
Thank you for nice comment

People -"James"- at Invision acrylics are pros and I would bet they forgot more tricks on fabrication of acrylic then I will ever know 
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

This is to show all readers that mistakes are made and things break.
Skill saw blade I use to hog out hole to rough size got hot and stuck, breaking the clamped part.
As a result I get to repeat about 50 steps to make a new one.  
Its all part of fabricating stuff, and it pays to be very carefull with every step or your back to 1st base.










Picture of new part being threaded for nylon thumb screws. "almost done"












md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Clamped part with pattern attached in drill press and drilled hole for saber saw blade.









Then clamped part in vise to rough cut opening with saber saw
staying about 1/4" away from pattern edge.









Image shows finished rough cut hole ready for router edge milling.










Check router bit position before milling out opening. A standard carbide 1/4" shank pattern bit with bearing is used.









md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Cut some base parts from scrap









Setup Router with 45 deg edge bit and bearing. placed in router table with fence set to desired chamfer










Run some test scrap to check chamfer


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Side tracked on another project










All kinds of fun stuff to build


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Rough Idea of what Im working on.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

About finished with 1st module the c02 reactor.
Just needs a little sanding and polish to finish.










Yes this is a extream amount of work just for a c02 reactor. Mostly I want to improve my fabrication skills and at the same time I end up with a very cool custom reactor.
Stay tuned for bubble counter next


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice work, so how long take you to make one set?


----------



## Minor Threat (Oct 6, 2012)

that is some awesome work! great job man!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

catfishbi said:


> Nice work, so how long take you to make one set?


Thanks! I have no idea. I dont have many tools so I end up spending half my time changing setups on routers. Its all fun, so time is no objective.



Minor Threat said:


> that is some awesome work! great job man!


Thank you. You are very nice!
I'm always trying to improve skill, technic and quality.


md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Fabricated a small sump with cover.
Installed some bulkheads for return pump and c02 diffuser.









Next decide on configuration. 

md


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks Great!!! I think somebody has been spending to much time at Plasticare ;p hey get a hold of me I am thinking of building an acrylic tank for an alcove at home. Dimensions are roughly 52-55 long x 24-30deep x 24 high. I could use a hand when the time comes.

Curt


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Curt_914 said:


> Looks Great!!! I think somebody has been spending to much time at Plasticare ;p hey get a hold of me I am thinking of building an acrylic tank for an alcove at home. Dimensions are roughly 52-55 long x 24-30deep x 24 high. I could use a hand when the time comes.
> 
> Curt


hey thanks for reading and kind words.

No, but im always looking for places to get materials.
my location is 100 mi south 
md


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

That is some very impressive work and very informative thread even though I wouldn't try to do anything like that. My diy skills are not that advanced.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Completed some fabrication on the sump pre-filter. 
Milled some holes for filter outlet bulkheads also trimmed and finished edges.










Installed pre-filter box in sump and started work on locating and marking the 
location for filter supply bulkheads. 









mD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

ua hua said:


> That is some very impressive work and very informative thread even though I wouldn't try to do anything like that. My diy skills are not that advanced.


Thanks!
Like most anything it takes time to develop skills.
And even then, most the time you need to keep using them or the quality of your work can and will go down.
skill=art art=skill both take time and dedication


Thats the reason I take the time to post threads. To inspire others to try and do things, and in doing so we all learn from each other.
mD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

My small router base was scratching acrylic surfaces during use so I fabricated a new base from material that should limit the scratches.
I used this to mill bulkhead holes in sump tank using a template.










I fabricated the base a little oversize for better control during router operations and for future dust vac connection.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Completed some fab work on c02 bubble counters









Lots of little parts to mess with.


----------



## Texex (Aug 15, 2003)

Holy moly! MAD MAD skills! I am really impressed. I have some basic woodworking tools in my shop, but this is WAY impressive. Definitely subscribed!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Texex94 said:


> Holy moly! MAD MAD skills! I am really impressed. I have some basic woodworking tools in my shop, but this is WAY impressive. Definitely subscribed!


 
Thanks for comment.
The tools used for fabrication are the same for plastics and wood for most part. Like any material it can take a while to learn technic, setups and procedures with your tools to get good results.
Bottom line is it takes practice and the more the better.
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Picture of Tank overflow stockman standpipe.










Shown with friction fit attachment to clear pvc pipe
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Pic of a clamp/router mill tool I needed to build for future fabrications.









Building new stuff all the time 
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

More fun stuff to fab








md


----------



## RavenGreenthumb (Feb 17, 2012)

Impressive , This level of precision is addictive to watch !


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I wish I had time and the toys!!! I, love this! When people ask why, do you just tell them "because I wanted to?? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmh (May 1, 2013)

First thanks for the posts and showing off your work. Very nice work!

Woodworking is another hobby of mine and I have worked with acrylic a little (well, very little). I have a couple of questions if you don't mind.

What type of solvent/glue do you use?

Also, in the picture below it looks like you machined a concave surface on the threaded block to match up to the wall of the cylider. What did you use to machine that? Table saw?




mountaindew said:


> Checking fabricated flange and taking measurements for access opening.
> Next step will be milling access opening and finish edges.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

dmh said:


> First thanks for the posts and showing off your work. Very nice work!
> 
> Woodworking is another hobby of mine and I have worked with acrylic a little (well, very little). I have a couple of questions if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


 
Cool some questions.

I use Weld on #3 , #4 and #40 depending on what I am doing.
for small parts like the ones in last few pictures I use the fast setting weld on #3. For bigger parts to be bonded I use the slower setting weld on #4 so I have time to apply larger amounts before it dries out. And for special applications I use the 2 part bonding weld on #40

The machined concave surface is done with a router and a bench mounted jig. I will look for pictures and post them or take some new ones to post and show 1 way of doing this. 
Most of my fabrications take a number of detailed steps and prefabricated patterns and jigs to complete. I might need to do a more detailed write up in order for someone to repeat this.
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

NWA-Planted said:


> I wish I had time and the toys!!! I, love this! When people ask why, do you just tell them "because I wanted to??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 
Most people don't even ask 
I try and challenge myself to invent new jigs and improve methods of fabrication. Always something to learn and master with any art and medium, be it acrylic, wood, metal, paint, aqua-scapes .... whatever. 
md


----------



## dmh (May 1, 2013)

mountaindew said:


> Most of my fabrications take a number of detailed steps and prefabricated patterns and jigs to complete. I might need to do a more detailed write up in order for someone to repeat this.
> md


I can see how it would and it shows. Thanks for the info and look forward to seeing the jig.

BTW, I have that same router and it can test my patience at times.:hihi:


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

dmh said:


> I can see how it would and it shows. Thanks for the info and look forward to seeing the jig.
> 
> BTW, I have that same router and it can test my patience at times.:hihi:


 
The p.c's are great routers, the craftsmen's not so great. 
with many tools you get what you pay for. 
You can buy 2 or 3 craftsmen routers for the cost of 1 good p.c. or dewalt . 
I went this way because I like to setup tools 1 time, lock it all down and do everything without adjusting tool. More routers make different operations possible without a tool change or adjustment.
md


----------



## clownnut (Mar 16, 2013)

you can try uniseal for the reactor in and out, it will help you save some time. nice work.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

clownnut said:


> you can try uniseal for the reactor in and out, it will help you save some time. nice work.


Thanks!

Uniseals are another option or way to make connections, 10x faster I bet.
Threading acrylic is not a real fast thing to do by hand. 

Saving time is not a problem, I'm not in a hurry anyway.
Mostly working on fab skills more then anything.
Want to build cabinets or something out of wood there is endless info to do it. Want to build something out of plastic or many other materials there is almost 0.00 info on good methods to do it. yoyo "your on your own" 


md


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i am truly impressed with the workmanship
you inspire me! if only i had the time and patience to undertake such a task
much less the required tools!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> i am truly impressed with the workmanship
> you inspire me! if only i had the time and patience to undertake such a task
> much less the required tools!


 

Thanks!

I like your avatar!

md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

mountaindew said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Threading acrylic is not a real fast thing to do by hand.
> 
> ...


 
Times goes by and still working on new skills

Don't have to THREAD BY HAND no more 










Might have to start a new thread  on intermediate acrylic fabrication for fun. 
What can I say I enjoy working with this material.
md

Anyone like to see more ?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Some high tech diy!
In real life good tools and skills are not hard to find and develop with the internet for research.
design









Finished design


















Made in America 
Fun stuff anyway!
Wanted to show off some of my hard work and inspire others to get out and build stuff.

back to drawing board
md


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Very cool project, keep them coming when you get a chance.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

That is great! Are you making any sumps?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Wow... is all I can say. Nothing basic here. That reactor looks totally professional. Logo and all! When I have the space and time I am going to put my crappy Craftsman router to some good use. Thanks for sharing, excellent pictures too!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

You really need to change the thread title to "Advanced Acrylic Fabrication" because there is nothing "basic" about any of these things your building. Great job by the way and when your ready to start production of some of your work let me know and I will be first in line to purchase. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

mountaindew said:


> Finished design


Interesting design. How did it work out? Any pics of it in action? 

Love the little extra detail with the etched labels. Classy and professional.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

BruceF said:


> That is great! Are you making any sumps?


 Thanks!
I enjoy building custom projects like display tanks, sumps, filters...
Keeps me out of trouble. 



Wasserpest said:


> Wow... is all I can say. Nothing basic here. That reactor looks totally professional. Logo and all! When I have the space and time I am going to put my crappy Craftsman router to some good use. Thanks for sharing, excellent pictures too!


 True, but how do you describe a skill or a craft?
 I spent more time on logo then many of my designs "I have hard drives full of drawings and models".

And that's where I started was a router and work bench, long ago.




ua hua said:


> You really need to change the thread title to "Advanced Acrylic Fabrication" because there is nothing "basic" about any of these things your building. Great job by the way and when your ready to start production of some of your work let me know and I will be first in line to purchase. :thumbsup:


 Thanks again!
I mentioned this before, I consider advanced acrylic work equal to a company like renolds polymer in gj colo. they make the stuff you see at marine worlds around the world.



Gatekeeper said:


> Interesting design. How did it work out? Any pics of it in action?
> 
> Love the little extra detail with the etched labels. Classy and professional.


 The design shown is basic inline diffuser not much can go wrong if it is plumbed correctly. I will have to think about showing my studio test lab "top secret" just kidding ! 

Etching / engraving I guess makes it pop and look more professional.
Not real hard to do  so I kind of scribble everywhere.

Hey thanks again everyone!
I post here now and then and didn't notice much action.
I have a few projects to share over the next month.
I enjoy drawing making stuff and sharing ideas.
Always looking learn from others and any input is always welcome.

Have great day 
md 


Maybe start a crowd source


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Having some more fun learning and refining my diy skills 
They call this parametric design. In this case I set this up so if diameter of tube changes the flange design changes. 












High tech and very cool right?
imho anyone can learn and apply all this stuff, just takes time.
Stop watching so much silly reality tv, get up and build something! :icon_wink
I see so much creative stuff done these days. With access to the internet you can find most any material and tool and research almost any skill. Watch 100's of videos and read 100's of articles and web pages on most any subject. 

Then share it with others to inspire and help build new ideas!
md


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

You could totally sell those. Just sayin.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

mountaindew said:


> Having some more fun learning and refining my diy skills
> They call this parametric design. In this case I set this up so if diameter of tube changes the flange design changes.
> 
> 
> ...


I have the tools. I pretty much have the skill. I lack only one precious resource. And it doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

GraphicGr8s said:


> I have the tools. I pretty much have the skill. I lack only one precious resource. And it doesn't grow on trees.


 I understand. 
Most people I know cell phone bills for one month is more then it cost to do most of what I do. And my neighbors spend more going out to eat in 1 month then I spend on food in a year. The rest wonder why I even do this stuff because they just like to watch tv.
What can I say I like to learn
And a person can get a great education for 1.50$ in late charges at library
"good will hunting"

Anyway thanks for reading.
md


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

My cell phone is the old flip phone. Mostly you can find it in my truck. I pay for three phones and the bill is under a c-note. I've got better things to spend $$$ on. Like fish. And there really isn't anyone I really want to talk to. But Laura likes to try and get my number at the meetings.

Just way too many bills to spring for the acrylic. But your work is top notch. At least the ones you've shown us. Wonder what the rejects look like. Hmmm.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

GraphicGr8s said:


> But your work is top notch. At least the ones you've shown us. Wonder what the rejects look like. Hmmm.


 
Like my man T Edison said I have figured out over 1200 ways how NOT to make a light bulb. "something like that anyway." 

Thanks for the kind words and I hope your ideas, dreams and passions are not to limited by money.
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Now back to the drawing board!
I see some avid builders around here with great work and figured I would try to keep up for a while!










This looks fun! Make it a modular so I can build what I want when I want using different flanges with different configurations for filters, media, co2, probes.

Kind of cool design if I do say so myself 










Now were just about ready for some testing 
Need to fab a few more flange configurations !

md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> You could totally sell those. Just sayin.


 Thanks a big complement !!

Looking and thinking about this for years!
I have hard drives full of designs that are just now coming to life!
who knows! 
Need more experienced or experience with sales I guess 
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Few more pictures of the modular system I designed

close up of detail









And some of the many different flange plates and configurations possible










Any comments or questions from other builders, makers, hackers!
md


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

I won't one. How much?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

mountaindew said:


> Like my man T Edison said I have figured out over 1200 ways how NOT to make a light bulb. "something like that anyway."
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and I hope your ideas, dreams and passions are not to limited by money.
> md


Contrary to popular belief E didn't invent the light bulb. 

Of course my dreams are limited by money. More accurately the lack of said substance.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Contrary to popular belief E didn't invent the light bulb.
> 
> Of course my dreams are limited by money. More accurately the lack of said substance.


 Didn't say he invented anything! I said make!

This thread is about building and fabricating and learning!
Do you have any questions or input please post!

Your personal problems while fascinating enough in my opinion are better discussed in a different thread of that topic. 
Please!
:confused1:
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Of course my dreams are limited by money. More accurately the lack of said substance.





mountaindew said:


> This thread is about building and fabricating and learning!
> Do you have any questions or input please post!
> 
> Your personal problems while fascinating enough in my opinion are better discussed in a different thread of that topic.
> ...


 

This kind of bugged me and I started to feel sorry for myself
Then decided I would post a selfy
You know like the one in your avatar!
I will spare the planet and happy people from looking at me.
How about just my hand.











PLEASE NOTE THIS IS THE GOOD HAND
ITS CALLED ULNAR DRIFT "google that"
LOOK at those twisted fingers, they are awesome
I think that captures it, what do you think?
And my feet and knees and well everything is that way.

I hope this brightens your day 

On another note for ME
I Never seen a wild thing feel sorry for itself 
Time to get wild I guess
md


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> I have the tools. I pretty much have the skill. I lack only one precious resource. And it doesn't grow on trees.


Yes it does 😉

And great acrylic work, it's top notch. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

CoffeeLove said:


> *Yes it does* ��
> 
> And great acrylic work, it's top notch.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


In this case it's more of a boll from a bush not a tree.

MD, the hands may not look all that pretty but they sure do produce one heck of a product. How long do you figure it takes to make one of these?
How about a shot of how you do the relief for the o-ring?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

mountaindew said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > You could totally sell those. Just sayin.
> ...


Your designs are awesome!

The time is ripe for this kind of boutique manufacture (like is already established for high end reef tank products) for planted tank equipment. People will totally buy your stuff.


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

awesome and well done!!! subcribed to your thread.

I bought a Dewalt dw621 router only on CL, no bits at all. question, may be 2. 
What kind of bits do you recommand to buy for acrylic works? 
Will I be able to attach my router to any Craftman, Skils, Black Decker table saw?

thank you,
Tony


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

No, they can definitely be trees. .

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Your designs are awesome!
> 
> The time is ripe for this kind of boutique manufacture (like is already established for high end reef tank products) for planted tank equipment. People will totally buy your stuff.


 Thanks for the great compliment.
I see so much done by you and others , its hard to stand out.
Currently testing and developing a little more to offer a complete product line. "much like you " . I like to design and prototype more then mass production and sales. My hands remind me of this if I forget! 
Looking at selling the models and methods to make so others can build and sell. 

Thanks again!
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

MadDiscus said:


> awesome and well done!!! subcribed to your thread.
> 
> I bought a Dewalt dw621 router only on CL, no bits at all. question, may be 2.
> What kind of bits do you recommand to buy for acrylic works?
> ...


 Hi Tony
Thanks

I use mostly large 2 flute carbide bits to size and edge sheets.
Whiteside, osg, Freud brand and spiral bits for pattern work.
This thread details a great deal on working with this material.
The example shows a display tank but the methods are used for most acrylic fabrications. This thread I am told is one of the best for tank fabrication on the net. Take careful notes every step can me important and practice is required just like the thread details.
The table saw shown in this thread is a very light duty saw and required extensive modification for my use. I added the router tables and fences myself for the varied things I do. To recommend a tool is hard because of preference and need. If I was to purchase again I would by a big heavy solid expensive saw. This allows for more precise work by reducing vibration and flex when sawing or routing. 

Be safe, do lots of research online and have fun learning.
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

HunterX said:


> I won't one. How much?


  Will let you know!
Looking at some of your work gets me going.
I don't always see these threads or what others do.
I tend to isolate a little to avoid being influence by creepy people like the one that attacks me here!
Anyway I have it noted and will look your work over closely 
Your doing an awesome project. One that many have on drawing board but few if any ever developed or finished.
md


----------



## nickao (Jul 2, 2013)

You two can trade. Just an option.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Designed and fabricated a nano size reactor.
This size would be more suitable for small displays








Next size smaller would be a bubble counter 
md


----------



## steeltkb (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## saiko (Mar 30, 2007)

or they could well become pico-canister filters!!
Awesome job.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Such an awesome job, I cant even build a simple tank stand without a little cardboard under the leg to level it out lol. (But on the other hand i'm so paranoid they're usually sturdy enough to withstand an elephant stampede) 

I can't imagine doing such precise work.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

BDoss1985 said:


> Such an awesome job, I cant even build a simple tank stand without a little cardboard under the leg to level it out lol. (But on the other hand i'm so paranoid they're usually sturdy enough to withstand an elephant stampede)
> 
> I can't imagine doing such precise work.


 

Thanks

Bump: I a note to forum and thread readers. 
The pictures in this thread will be lost in about 2 months because Comcast is removing all personal web pages and associated files. If the thread is to retain the pictures the forum would need to store the pictures locally!
Sorry for the problem. I have used this method for so many years and all will be lost


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to see you back MD. You're absence was duly noted.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

mountaindew said:


> Designed and fabricated a nano size reactor.
> This size would be more suitable for small displays
> 
> 
> ...


Massive amounts of want!

Sidenote: Imgur is a pretty decent, free hosting site


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

dru said:


> Massive amounts of want!
> 
> Sidenote: Imgur is a pretty decent, free hosting site


 
Thanks for input!
How do I reconnect all the links if I use a new file site?
I cant edit the original thread posts anymore, any advice would be great.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You should be able to edit old posts.

btw. Where did you get the acrylic cylinders body?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> You should be able to edit old posts.
> 
> btw. Where did you get the acrylic cylinders body?


 
oops!
I guess I was looking at another forum where there was no edit option for old posts. 
Thanks for heads up.


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

do you know how jealous this makes me??? DO YOU?

Mostly because I wanted to make an acrylic but man the sheets alone are massive dough.

Looks awesome though. Wish I could do it.


----------

